# '68 Shelby



## Renegade (Sep 16, 2001)

This is my second attempt at building a car model as an adult, and only the third in my entire life, the first being a disastrous attempt at the Silhouette when I was a kid. The color's a mix of Tamiya transparent orange and red over a base coat of silver. The window trim's bare metal foil (first time I've tried the stuff). Under carriage is gun metal metallizer.


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

Awesome!

I did a few cars many years ago, usually as gifts for friends. My favorite was a 69 Mustang Mach I. I made it look exactly like her car, which was a winning show car she had owned since new. I don't do cars anymore because I just don't have the time to do many models, and I focus the time I do have on my Trek kits.

A few nit picks though? Shouldn't the Shelby emblems on the side of the car be chrome? Same with the door handles?

Don't take this the wrong way. I think it's a great kit and the paint / choice of colar is beautiful.

ZySurge


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Nice! Is that the AMT kit, I have what's left of my attempt at the AMT kit in the parts box from 30 years ago. Great paint.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 16, 2001)

Hey guys,

That is the AMT kit, at least one of the releases. I can tell the molds are very old by both the fit of the parts, and apparent damage to the molds on the non-visible surfaces. 

You're right with the detailing. I did try some bare metal foil on the Shelby emblems, but it had a somewhat bizarre look for some reason, kind of an irregular quality, not easily recognizable without study, so I ended up removing it. I'm considering trying some paint, though that's something that's not as easily reversible if I don't like the look. Any ideas on what might look right? And yes, the door handles and locks still need to be done (thanks for the reminder, something I can take care of this weekend).


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

nice job


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Let's see under the hood!


----------



## lisfan (Feb 15, 1999)

i think it will actually run!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 16, 2001)

Under the hood is out-of-the-box AMT (the exception being the fan, as the box one was little more then a blob of plastic). I can see why the hard-core car builders go for all sorts of extras for the engine compartment, it's pretty bland other wise, and in this case doesn't even look like a mustang. I go back and forth on adding ignition and battery wires. I think it would need more then just that to look right though.


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

That paint is gorgeous! Where do you find Tamiya paint? I've searched HL and Michael's, but no luck.

Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Renegade (Sep 16, 2001)

Most of the local hobby shops around here carry Tamiya. The RC ones seem to be the better choice for this kind of paint.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Yeah, it cries for nimnods and doodads. Or at least brake lines and conduit. When I was a kid I put A/C on all my model cars. Come to think of it the first car I bought I put A/C on that too.

The finish is lovely though. er- I mean "boss"!


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

I gave up doing cars when I was a teen. I just could not get a blemish free showroom finish. I do have a bunch of muscle cars in the unbuilt collection though!
Your Shelby is stunning. I don't know if that is a stock color but the beauty of doing a car is the artistic license. I have a question. Is the window trim paint or foil?

My suggestion for doing the scripts is to get a bottle of Model Master chrome and carefully drybrush the emblems.

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

Fantastic color choice. I love the way it just kind of jumps out at you. Great job! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

MangoMan said:


> Fantastic color choice. I love the way it just kind of jumps out at you. Great job! :thumbsup:



Would agree on the chooice of color! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Renegade (Sep 16, 2001)

"I have a question. Is the window trim paint or foil?"

My suggestion for doing the scripts is to get a bottle of Model Master chrome and carefully drybrush the emblems."


The window trim is foil, and the dry brushing idea is a definite possibility, thanks.


----------



## xr4sam (Dec 9, 1999)

Dude, that kit is horrible! I think you should carefully box it up and mail it to me, just so you don't have to look at it any more! 

I'm kidding, that car is AWESOME! I just wish my car kits would come out half that good. Keep practicing, and we might be at a loss for words on your next effort. 

I call dibs on "Splendiferous!"


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Renegade said:


> I did try some bare metal foil on the Shelby emblems, but it had a somewhat bizarre look for some reason, kind of an irregular quality, not easily recognizable without study, so I ended up removing it. I'm considering trying some paint, though that's something that's not as easily reversible if I don't like the look. Any ideas on what might look right?


You also might want to try using a gel pen. Wal-mart & such stores carry lots of different colors, & I know I've seen silver. Sharpie also makes a fine point silver marker.

The color choice is excellent! Where did you come up with the idea for Tamiya transparent orange and red over a base coat of silver? That's great!!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 16, 2001)

A gel pen is another excellect idea. Maybe a combination of a gel pen for the basic fill, and dry brushing for the high spots.


----------

